# Katadin grass fed lambs



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Has anyone eaten grass fed lamb? Someone is offering grass fed Katadin lamb for sale for processing. I have never had it but wondering if it would be nice to have in my freezer.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

sounds yummy to me, I love Lamb. I never had one that I was specifically told was grass fed, but to me lamb and goat are both delicious.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I did a lot of reading on it and I went ahead and "ordered" a lamb. I went over to the farm today to see them. I wanted to make sure they looked healthy and everything. Farm was very nice and the sheep were obviously well cared for. No question they were strictly grass fed. They had a ton of pasture. 

Processing date is Oct. 15th. So they will keep the lamb at their place and drop it off at the processors on the 14th.

My only experience with eating sheep (not sure if it was lamb or mutton) was at a sheep/goat seminar where they had slow cooked shredded meat. The first bite was good. But as the meat cooled, you could taste lanolin more and more. I ended up not being able to finish the sandwich because the last bite I ate tasted totally like lanolin. Someone at that seminar said that hair sheep don't have that problem. Another person I know who strictly does grass fed sheep said there is a totally different taste with grass fed. So I'm jumping in with both feet and getting a whole lamb.

I'll let you know how it tastes once I get the meat.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Mom has always said mutton is nasty. I however, figure I would probably like it. I have a weird palate though and I like a lot of variety of flavors. I LOVE lamb. I have even had some older (I guess) lamb that was stronger in flavor and I loved it. I figure I would love the grass fed lamb. Look at it this way if it does have the lanolin taste, you could always use it in Mexican dishes or something heavily spiced maybe greek dishes? Something that would cover that flavor. Let me know what you think of it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Its wonderful!! IT does not taste anything like wooly lamb..which I can not stomach lol..I love it so much more than beef lol..we raise the rams to eat and although we do give a bit of grain when moms are nursing..mostly land raised with coastal hay...the meat is very good..you can butcher up to age 2 and still have tender meat..after that Im told it become a bit tough and a bit gamey...but I have never experianced it..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I see you are selling your sheep herd, are you just tired of having multiple types of animals?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

no..I will miss them, some are pretty tame and spoiled....we just really need to cut feed cost for the winter and let the land heal where they run...its pretty bare ..we will keep the rams for the freezer and maybe either replace the the ewes this spring or just buy rams to raise..i do like the meat better than beef : ) reducing the work is always a plus...


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Kind of late here but I just wanted to say I love lamb but hate mutton. Mutton is too strong for me and lamb is much milder.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I am picking up the lamb on Friday. So this weekend I will make something and see how the lamb tastes. Can't wait.

We are also picking up some processed meat birds on Saturday.

Still waiting to hear from my friends about when they want to move a couple alpacas along. I know they want to do it before winter.

We just didn't have the time or the proper housing for anything this year so we were really happy to put meat in the freezer before winter.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So I made my first lamb steaks for dinner. Just put on some sea salt and made them on the cuisanart grill. OMG were they good. Pretty much tasted like alpaca. So grass fed hair sheep and alpaca taste pretty much the same. We will be putting more lamb in the freezer in the future.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I sure do love lamb. That makes me want to take some of my shoulder steaks out of the freezer!!!
I am glad you were pleased. Enjoy!


----------

